# Wife Caught Me Staring...



## Ezskanken (Apr 22, 2012)

Well this happened a few months ago, the wife caught me looking at 2010's Military Contest Winner on another SITE.  She's always been interested in fitness and looking good, but I never heard or expected to hear what came out of her mouth when she saw the winner.  She pretty much said she can do it, and will look 10x better then that lady looked.  My wife is AF as well, but pregnant at the moment.  I've attached some recent pictures of her before she got pregnant.  She really doesn't step in the weight room, all she does is jump on the treadmill (which is in our living room), yoga, and if it's cool out she'll run on the street.  She is 5'10" and normally around 125'ish - 135'ish.  The other day she actually asked me to ask the ladies of this forum for some starting guidance.  She is wanting to do bikini only.  She really never has had bad eating habits, nor does she really look at what she is eating, but she seems to be getting more serious as the days pass.  It's great to see her so motivated, so I will do what I can to keep her spirits high.  

I guess what I am really asking is if you ladies know a good site that explains the differences between the type of physique classes and such.  I know posing is also important, but we can worry about that later.  I'm sure I will have more questions later, she just asked to get it started.  

Thanks ladies of IM!


----------



## NoCode8511 (Apr 22, 2012)

You caught me off guard with this title lol. 

I can't speak for all women but... A friend of mine had a baby last year and started p90x. She lost a lot of weight and is now going on her 3rd round of the dvd's.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 22, 2012)

your wife

is taller than me


----------



## rage racing (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe if my wife catches me watching porn she will try to out do the porn star.....


----------



## desmorris (Apr 22, 2012)

hahaha. may be after delivery start dieting and walks and joging... Go for drinks and nothing else.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm going to guess she should do Bikini. 

For info:

- npcnewsonline.com is the source of all things NPC (the amateur side of the IFBB). Here is a page that outlines the rules for each category:Rules | NPC News Online
- look thru the photos of the different categories of recent competitions here: http://gallery.rxmuscle.com. I think you need to create a login to continue looking thru the pix.

To start, I would ask for her current diet & training? In terms of diet, just what is a typical day's meal plan? Training - what has she done / does she do?


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 24, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I'm going to guess she should do Bikini.
> 
> For info:
> 
> ...



Thank you Sassy!  I will check those sites out, and yes, bikini is what she is very interested in.  As far as training, she started out self taught, but started working out with me many years ago doing high rep exercises for 3 sets.  Back then we worked out in our garage since that is what we had at our convenience, 5 day split of chest, back, legs, shoulders, and arms.  But now that we can go to the gym on base, it is so much nicer and the options keep it interesting.  I don't know what kind of routine would be optimal for her and the specifications for the class.

As far as diet, that is what she is hammering me on right now.  Since I get to stay home with the babies, I have the pleasure of doing everything for her lol.  I will get back to you on that though.  Since she is almost 6 months pregnant, she is eating way more then usual, but healthier and cleaner.  Our last 2 pregnancy's she was well over 200lbs by now ha ha!  She is sitting at 165 as of yesterday, and feeling pretty motivated.

Ill keep you posted...


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 24, 2012)

If you need a second set of eyes, you can send the pics to me. Just trying to help a friend.....haha jk


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 24, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If you need a second set of eyes, you can send the pics to me. Just trying to help a friend.....haha jk



I'll help a bro out too.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 24, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If you need a second set of eyes, you can send the pics to me. Just trying to help a friend.....haha jk





Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'll help a bro out too.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 24, 2012)

I bet you two have beautiful kids!!  I know you're a stud.. but your wife still looks like she may be out of your league my friend.. LOL.  I kid, I kid.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 24, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I bet you two have beautiful kids!!  I know you're a stud.. but your wife still looks like she may be out of your league my friend.. LOL.  I kid, I kid.



LOl!  I definitely married up as Ralphy May would say my friend!


----------



## suprfast (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow man, from what I can see she is definitely beautiful.  I do have to say there is no greater feeling then getting on the same page with your wife at the gym(or her getting on your page).  My wife has been going to the gym with me and the more we go the more intense she takes it.


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 24, 2012)

great title to this thread! Marrying up for the win


----------



## IslandGirl (May 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If you need a second set of eyes, you can send the pics to me. Just trying to help a friend.....haha jk





Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'll help a bro out too.



Wow!  We got some nice guys around here don't we!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 4, 2012)

Best of luck to your wife Ezskanken.  She looks like she would do very well in bikini.  If you have any other questions, feel free to pm me if you like.  I judge NPC here in Colorado and also coach bikini girls/posing etc.  I also can refer you to someone who customizes bikini suits as well.  If you have a fb page, I can give you the link to her page.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2012)

Bunch of depraved animals! Get yourselves back to Anything Goes


----------



## vicious 13 (May 5, 2012)

^^^^ haha i really just lol


----------



## bigbenj (May 5, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Wow! We got some nice guys around here don't we!



We can help you, too.
I'm a professional schmoe, errr, I mean judge, of things like this.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 5, 2012)

My wife want's to move so the gym will be closer to the house!  I told her it was a pretty random though, but with what's coming in a few months, let's play things out first.  I guess she's serious about this.  If we did move we'd be closer to the nicer AF base, but further from where she works on a joint base.  I guess whatever the wife wants she'll get, but not right now...lol!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 5, 2012)

Smart Man!! You know how to play the game!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello again! 

Well new house, new baby, and wife has been slowly getting back into the gym.  This will be her 3rd straight week back at it.  I was hoping if any of you had any advice as to a "bikini" comp workout, or links I could show her.  Thank you!


----------



## lilgumby (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey brother

      Looks like you have a fine looking wife there.  Awesome she is going to the gym!  My wife and I both did p90x and got great results. I joined the gym and while back and she stuck with p90x till she got bored and quit.  About two months ago she joined the gym.  I set her up on diet plan and exercise program.  In two months well closer to three has made amazing results.  A female competitor told me to " have her do a full body for her 1st workout. Depending on how active her lifestyle 1-2 sets per body part

This is her routine with the exception of the sets.  She does 2 sets of each exercise.  Now she is doing a light jog for two mintues between sets to keep her body in a fat burning state threw out her workout . She will add time and speed till she can run flat out for five minutes between sets.  This will help with the obstacle course races we started doing also.  


 monday /upper 1 wednesday / lower 1 friday /upper 2 monday / lower 2 wednesday/ upper 1 friday / lower 1 ect.....

Upper 1

Dedadlift 3x6 pullup 2x12 seated row 4x10 bench press 4 x 8 dumbell flyes 3 x12 overhad press 3x10 lateral flyes 4x10 barbell curls 4x8 dips 4x10 tricep extensions 3x10

lower 1

Squats 4x10 Hack squat 3x8 leg extensions 3x10 stiff leg deadlift 3x10 leg curls 4x12 seated calf raises 4x15 rope crunches 4 til failure v-ups 2x45 decline situps 4x20

Upper 2

Pull ups 3x10 Pull downs 4x12 t-bar row 4x10 incline bench 4x12 flat flyes 4x5 seat overhead dumbells 4x8 preacher curls 4x8 overhead tricep ext 4x12

Lower 2

Leg press 4x10 Smith machine squat 4x10 One leg smith squats 3x8 Leg ext 4x10 standing calf raises 4x20 seated calf raises 3x25 leg curs 3x10 hyper ext 3 x 8 r body part. AS she builds strength & endurance start splitting up her body parts. Then when she starts getting bored, change up her training style.


----------



## lilgumby (Sep 12, 2012)

Lol the last part on workout like is supposed to be up top.  Dam smart phone,  I don't think they are to smart sometimes haha


----------



## blergs. (Sep 12, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> *You caught me off guard with this title lol. *
> 
> I can't speak for all women but... A friend of mine had a baby last year and started p90x. She lost a lot of weight and is now going on her 3rd round of the dvd's.



Same here! hahaha

Thread is not as bad as i thought,


----------

